# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts De Wit (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: De Wit

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Banne Buiksloot, Huisartsen, Amsterdam

Adres: Parlevinker 7, Amsterdam

Website: www.gzc-bannebuiksloot.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts De Wit*

----------

